# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  lets see your beautiful shotguns

## el borracho

I myself have a side by side -not flash but an English stock and of Spanish decent , dont have a photo yet but will post .
Come on and show your guns off

----------


## Spudattack

My old Samuel Marson, Great Western Gunworks, Birmingham 20ga with 2 1/2 inch chambers, I inherited it from my grandfather, been trying to find some info on it but very little available.
Found the factory closed around 1895 so she has been around for a while!
One of the most perfectly balanced shotguns I have ever handled and a pleasure to shoot!
If someone wanted it they would have to pry it out of my cold, dead fingers!

----------


## el borracho

a gentleman's gun!

----------


## R93

Not my one as its in NZ, but nearly identical. Mines a 34" Competition F3 with grade 5,6 wood and extended brileys

----------


## Bulltahr

Hey Dave,
Did you get it from Barry F???  Mk3????
That's a lot of gun for the money, one is on my list........................

----------


## R93

Yeah I got it off BF.
Be careful who you get to fit it. I had mine done, it didnt feel right and my scores went down by 10% Took some length off and went straight back up and better.
I had issues with the person who fitted it as he was adamant he new what he was doing and I didnt as I never had a professional fitting before. I didnt know any better at the time other than what I felt was a good fit. 
I should have known better when I asked what competition shooting he participated in and he said none. The other misleading factor was I powdered every clay he fired with his stock fit even though it felt like I had to really strain my mount. Trouble is, the fitting has to be done by a Blaser approved agent in order to be free. None of them can shoot for shit so what do they base their knowledge on. If I ever get another I will pay to get it done.

----------


## gqhoon

So who in the North Island actually knows what they're doing when it comes to stock fitting? I was going to use Robert Dollimore in Rotorua, as I need some firing pins replaced and ejector spring strength increased for more positive ejection also. So hoped to get it all done at the same place.

----------


## Bulltahr

I hear you R93, just because somebody has a try gun doesn't mean they know what they are doing. I asked the same question, how is the "fitter" qualified???
Not convinced, or better said, I haven't met anyone yet that looks like they know  what they are doing, I hope there is someone in NZ that does know.......

----------


## R93

I know a couple blokes but they are up north. Greg Maniatis in CHCH may be worth a call? Or he will most likely be at the compak shoot.

----------


## Spanners

Cheaper to fly to the UK, then over to Germany, get fitted, buy the gun in the UK and then have it shipped back... what my brother is doing at the mo..

----------


## Bulltahr

I hear that second hand are heaps cheaper in the UK was thinking of that myself actually. Local price has droppped a grand now NZ$6500............
I know Greg well, not sure if he's done a lot with fitting............... might just pay next time I am in London.................. Unless there is a good gun fitter in Moscow next month, maybe at Fox lodge?????
What hoops to get a gun back from the UK, not much at this end, but knowing the poms, raging liberals that they are there will be a heap of papers at their end. I assume through a designated exporter??????

----------


## Spanners

Not sure mate - I havnt spoken to him for a month or 2 due to wk, but he was due to head to Germany to get measured

----------


## Bulltahr

Would be keen to hear how it worked out $$ wise and ease of process.

----------


## Dundee

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

My A1 Broadrib .


Having an adjustable comb fitted worked for me.

----------


## R93

> I hear that second hand are heaps cheaper in the UK was thinking of that myself actually. Local price has droppped a grand now NZ$6500............
> I know Greg well, not sure if he's done a lot with fitting............... might just pay next time I am in London.................. Unless there is a good gun fitter in Moscow next month, maybe at Fox lodge?????
> What hoops to get a gun back from the UK, not much at this end, but knowing the poms, raging liberals that they are there will be a heap of papers at their end. I assume through a designated exporter??????


What model has dropped a grand BT? Mine was well over $7500 when I bought it! There are people here that can fit a gun. It would be good to have the boys in the UK or Germany do it tho.

----------


## ishoot10s

100 year old Browning A5 marked "W H Hazard - Auckland". Hazard ran a gun shop in Queen St before WW1 and was the importer of A5's at the time. Still functions perfectly.
Ultra Sporter, Duck gun, and 3-Gun Remington XCS with C-More STS and speed loader.



Ray.

----------


## Hendrik470

My Merkel

----------


## el borracho

like to see this merkel a little more-care to post a few more images

----------


## Spudattack

> like to see this merkel a little more-care to post a few more images


Me too, also keen to see the. 470!

----------


## Hendrik470

Here is another from the previous season 


PM re the 470 on the way Spud :-)

----------


## Tim

Not as flash as Hendrik's long range Merkel ...

My 16g sxs.

----------


## The Claw

My F3 Competition Trap which sadly hasn't seen a lot of use recently... And my late father in laws, great grandfathers sxs... If anyone knows of someone that could tidy it up sympathetically let me know... 



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Shave that bloody comb off the F3 Claw and you will have a gun you can shoot all diciplines with! Bloody mudpie shooters limit themselves with dedicated guns.
You have great taste tho, no doubting that  :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## The Claw

> Shave that bloody comb off the F3 Claw and you will have a gun you can shoot all diciplines with! Bloody mudpie shooters limit themselves with dedicated guns.
> You have great taste tho, no doubting that


 :Grin:  

It's been to the maimai for opening weekend 2 years ago... I use a 20g M2 for that now. I looked at 20g barrels for the F3 (briefly until I saw the price...)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> It's been to the maimai for opening weekend 2 years ago... I use a 20g M2 for that now. I looked at 20g barrels for the F3 (briefly until I saw the price...)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


How muchy for the 20g barrels? You should be able to get 20g inserts?
My one has been in a mai mai briefly as well. It never will again. Shot a few roosters and quail with it but.

----------


## The Claw

> How muchy for the 20g barrels? You should be able to get 20g inserts?
> My one has been in a mai mai briefly as well. It never will again. Shot a few roosters and quail with it but.


Yeah insects were $700ish from memory & bout $3.5k for barrels here in NZ... I never looked into getting a set from oversea's

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> How muchy for the 20g barrels? You should be able to get 20g inserts?
> My one has been in a mai mai briefly as well. It never will again. Shot a few roosters and quail with it but.


I use a Beretta SP3 in 20g for almost everything including sporting (being a field gun its not entirely suited to this) but anyway.
Always wanted a 28g so brought some of these. Landed was about $280 from memory Great things for what I want them for. 
gaugemate-gold

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Shave that bloody comb off the F3 Claw and you will have a gun you can shoot all diciplines with! Bloody mudpie shooters limit themselves with dedicated guns.
> You have great taste tho, no doubting that


you wouldnt like my guns then.... never quite got the theory of shooting witha flat gun and how it is meant to be easier. I shoot with a high gun for all disciplines, including game birds.

----------


## Toby

Has any one here used a Mossberg reserve SxS, I had a old SxS but broke it and got a guncity pump action and its a piece of shit, Its like carrying a ton of bricks so heavy, only good thing would be I shoot ok with it but I want a new SxS and the Mossberg looks pretty nice(My taste) so yeah. The sliver one is the one I am thinking about saving for.

Mossberg & Sons | Mossberg International

----------


## Ground Control

G'day

Here's my shotgun.





Tom

----------


## Ground Control

Here's mine.





Tom

----------


## R93

An Aussie with taste. Now I have seen everything :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

If only Blaser made nice rifles :p nice shotty.

----------


## 4000

How you rate the F3.., F3?
Everyone i have ever picked up to shoot has been owned by dwarfs, never had the chance to smash a clay with one .

----------


## Ground Control

> How you rate the F3.., F3?
> Everyone i have ever picked up to shoot has been owned by dwarfs, never had the chance to smash a clay with one .


Well I'm 6ft 3inchs and I love it.
I used to shoot a Miroku and it's  like driving a WRC car compared to a Toyota Landcruiser.
There is nothing wrong with the Miroku but this is a mile better.
They are very  quick  and I have added some barrel  weights to slow it down and to add abit to the overall weight .
I have just ordered some Muller chokes for it and because they are so light I may have to add abit more weight to get it back to where it is now with the Briley's.
Your welcome to bust a few clays with it if your over this way.


Tom

----------


## R93

> Well I'm 6ft 3inchs and I love it.
> I used to shoot a Miroku and it's  like driving a WRC car compared to a Toyota Landcruiser.
> There is nothing wrong with the Miroku but this is a mile better.
> They are very  quick  and I have added some barrel  weights to slow it down and to add abit to the overall weight .
> I have just ordered some Muller chokes for it and because they are so light I may have to add abit more weight to get it back to where it is now with the Briley's.
> Your welcome to bust a few clays with it if your over this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Why the change in chokes mate? I have the same gun. It busts long birds if I do my bit. I had a 5/5 mk10 and loved it. I seemed to put better scores in with it as well but my F3 was fitted wrong I reckon. Way too long.

----------


## 4000

Those  mullers get a good write up for sure, shot my Mk10 pretty well too when I had it heavy as a krieghoff and a half.
Thanks for the offer, am often over your way at 33000 feet on my way west side for work, maybe one day aye.

----------


## Ground Control

> Why the change in chokes mate? I have the same gun. It busts long birds if I do my bit. I had a 5/5 mk10 and loved it. I seemed to put better scores in with it as well but my F3 was fitted wrong I reckon. Way too long.


I'm a sucker for advertising  :Have A Nice Day: 
Some very good shooters are using them or at least trying them , so I thought I'd have a go.
They have a few features that make them different from the rest.

Tom

----------


## Bulltahr

Nice wood! 
I agree about the fitting, very dubious about getting fitted in NZ, just cause a guy has a try gun doesn't mean that he knows what the hell he is doing with it..............

----------


## Ground Control

> Nice wood! 
> I agree about the fitting, very dubious about getting fitted in NZ, just cause a guy has a try gun doesn't mean that he knows what the hell he is doing with it..............


Pattern testing on the board doesn't always give you a true indication either.Mounting and firing at a stationary object 5 ft above the ground can decieve you into thinking all is well.I'm far from an expert but I have found I need my pattern hitting  slightly lower on the pattern board than I would like ,to achieve results in real life shooting at a moving target in the air.

Tom

----------


## R93

> I'm a sucker for advertising 
> Some very good shooters are using them or at least trying them , so I thought I'd have a go.
> They have a few features that make them different from the rest.
> 
> Tom


Got enough cash tied up in the F3 so Ill stick with the briley's. I have left the half and 3/4 in for almost every shoot. As long as a choke is fitted concentricly its the ammo that is most important IMO

----------


## Pointer

> Nice wood! 
> I agree about the fitting, very dubious about getting fitted in NZ, just cause a guy has a try gun doesn't mean that he knows what the hell he is doing with it..............


Who would you say is the one to see in NZ for fitting?

----------


## R93

No one comes to mind mate.

----------


## Pointer

geez, that bad?

----------


## Bulltahr

Dunno either, Beretta has a try gun I beleive, so does Stager sports, but as above , doesn't really mean shit if you don't know what really is going on. Next time I go thru the UK I am going to book a fitting and get it all on paper from guys who really know what they are doing.

----------


## Bulltahr

What grade wood Tom?

----------


## Ground Control

> What grade wood Tom?


  6 



Tom

----------


## Alpinehunter0

nothing beautiful bout my old mossberg 500A but she goes bang and kills shit good

----------


## Pointer

> Next time I go thru the UK I am going to book a fitting and get it all on paper from guys who really know what they are doing.


I'd imagine that to be the best bet wouldn't it? get your measurements then you will be sorted. Might have to bear this in mind

----------


## skeet72

il pot a few up tomoro of sum of my small colection

----------


## 4000

Blaser bloke in Wanganui is pretty handy wit regards to gunfit, watched him fixed a gunfit problem between fields on Sunday at Rotorua. 
I would love to try one of them F3's with a high rib

----------


## Spanners

Murry Cameron did the fit on my Mrs shotgun - he used to do H&Hs non H&H customer guns in the UK, and is an 'actual' apprenticed gunsmith (albiet prob in 1890 LOL)
Has a hell of a good reputation in the clay community

----------


## Bulltahr

> Blaser bloke in Wanganui is pretty handy wit regards to gunfit, watched him fixed a gunfit problem between fields on Sunday at Rotorua. 
> I would love to try one of them F3's with a high rib


High rib F3   MMMMMmmmmmmmmm nice............

----------


## 4000

Got to have a shot with one at Waikato GC the other day... very smooth and little felt recoil .. set up 4-5 mm short for my liking but drilled everything i shot at with authority.
Had a go with a Caesar Guerini Summit Impact (high rib) on the next stand.. preformed the same.. would be  :Pacman:  with either.

----------


## Bulltahr

Yeap there's a lot of F3s down here these days, would even say, they are dominating the sporting clay scene down here, a lot of good shooters using them now a days.

----------


## Pointer

Sorry to hijack the conversation again, but if noone is good for fitting here, who would you see to get a gun restocked and fitted?

----------


## Spanners

> Sorry to hijack the conversation again, but if noone is good for fitting here, who would you see to get a gun restocked and fitted?


Murry 'Gunner' Cameron - Gunsmiths MECGUN For Professional Gun Services In New Zealand

----------


## gqhoon

> Sorry to hijack the conversation again, but if noone is good for fitting here, who would you see to get a gun restocked and fitted?


Jim, I'm using Robert Dollimore over at Lake Tarawera to adjust the stock on my 20G. Test patterning the gun prior to any adjustments was certainly educational.....it's a surprise I'd been able to hit anything with it! Can't believe I'd shot it for 2 seasons before deciding to do something about it!

I haven't had a chance to get back over for another test fit since he's made some adjustments, but need to do so soon.

----------


## Pointer

Gidday Mitch, Didn't realise Robert Dollimore was a shotgun guy also, he sprang to mind earlier on but dismissed the thought. Have seen his work on an old english double gun before, was absolutely top notch. Is that on the 20g you had at my place?

----------


## Wirehunt

Just go see Jim Colin.  Sell all them flowery fucking guns first though and take a real one down there.  Please don't let it have a B as the first letter unless it's Russian, if it's anything like the rifles it's a name thing which doesn't mean much.

Imagine a couple of photos here, one of a ATA auto 20ga and another of a SXS 20ga that hasn't got ejectors.   That would be cause the wanking gunshops here didn't have a normal persons one (under 10G's) with ejectors.  In fact I don't even think at the time they had one of them 'other ones' either.

----------


## R93

The topic is "Lets see your beautiful shotguns" Is it not? Thats why you can probably continue to imagine pics of ATA autos and shitty old sxs's. 
I wonder how me and my flowery gun would go against you and your real gun in a round of clays of your choosing?

----------


## TeRei

You can see ours on the Benelli website....MI,M2 12G and M2 20g. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

How about a round of rabbits r93?   I tend to hunt live critters...

I'll supply the cartridges but the first to miss buys me a flash whiskey.

----------


## R93

Rabbits??? Over a dog? First too miss buys* you* the whiskey, Ha! Ha! You win either way mate.

TBF you would probably have me there. I havent shot a real bunny with a shotty for a while. The last time was from a machine. However I have no problems buying anyone a whiskey, so I hope too humour you one day. :Grin:  If I win you have too wash and wax my sheepshagger and allow photographic evidence of you doing so, if needed, posted on the forum. Deal?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

Well I know who will miss  :Wink:   :Grin:   They are to easy from the goingtofalldown.

That will be interesting on the washing thing as I never wash me own one.

----------


## R93

> Well I know who will miss


Dont be so hard on yourself! Your in with a chance.

----------


## Ryan

Hopefully won't be labelled a Philistine for being synthetic and pump-action but here is my Maverick 88, 12ga.

----------


## Toby

Those shotguns are beasts.

----------


## dirtyhabit

> Murry 'Gunner' Cameron


He's also cleaned up more than one claybird shoot over our way, a very very good shot he is...

----------


## Spanners

> He's also cleaned up more than one claybird shoot over our way, a very very good shot he is...


Yip 
He only shoots couple times a year now - still in NZ Vets team
Hes 'mentoring' my Mrs for skeet

----------


## john m

De La Ray relax there is more than your pump gun out there.

----------


## Ryan

> De La Ray relax there is more than your pump gun out there.


Indeed! From the top down, what is the second shotgun in your picture?

----------


## Dundee

Mossberg?

----------


## Tahr

My Franchi 20 gauge. Love it, both out of the mai mai and over the dog.

----------


## john m

Mossberg 590 and the bottom one Ithaca mod 37

----------


## Tahr

> My Franchi 20 gauge. Love it, both out of the mai mai and over the dog.


Just looking at this pic again, I wonder how many people still thread flax through the ducks noses? Or even know about it? Its a great tradition, and damned handy. Been doing it for 45 years. Other old gunners, a lot longer.

----------


## Toby

I never have, no flax for me to really do it. even if I did have flax I still dont think I would.

----------


## Tahr

> I never have, no flax for me to really do it. even if I did have flax I still dont think I would.


I wonder why not Toby?

You pull a strand off the flax leaf, which is common on ponds, and thread the ducks onto it through the 2 vents on their beaks. You can sort them into species and  sex, and carry them more easily. Beats paying Hunting & Fishing for their overpriced fancy metal loop things.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Mossberg 590 and the bottom one Ithaca mod 37


Yes I was right :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> I wonder why not Toby?
> 
> You pull a strand off the flax leaf, which is common on ponds, and thread the ducks onto it through the 2 vents on their beaks. You can sort them into species and  sex, and carry them more easily. Beats paying Hunting & Fishing for their overpriced fancy metal loop things.


I made my own metal loop things haha, but depending on how far I have to walk from the pond I just throw them in a bag.

----------


## Tahr

> I made my own metal loop things haha, but depending on how far I have to walk from the pond I just throw them in a bag.


Yup. That sound legit. Each to or own eh.

----------


## Toby

Yeah pretty much, you should make some or at least have ago. its piece of piss and I find them pretty handy. Im going to make new ones next year out of harder metal. the soft metal I used cant hold 2 geese in each side haha.

----------


## Pointer

*Tahr* you're not alone, I still do it, as does my old man and his mates. Sadly not enough ducks these days to do the big duck cluster with the flax

----------


## Ryan

> Mossberg 590 and the bottom one Ithaca mod 37


Cheers, just intrigued by the recess on the stock - how many shells can it hold?

----------


## john m

Two each side and eight +one thats 13 before reaching for the ammo belt [bring on the zombie invasion]The 590A1 is the current US military 12 ga shotgun used by there troops. Mine is a 590 with the speed feed stock.

----------


## Ryan

:Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

And if you run out of ammo there is allways that pointed thingy to go on the end.

----------


## Ryan

Heh, if you can't do it in 13 - you just can't do it!  :Psmiley:

----------


## john m

Here are some better looking ones.

----------


## Pointer

What are the second and third ones down *John m*?

----------


## Hendrik470

Any chance of some more pics of that 16Ga Merkel?

----------


## john m

Pointer
2nd is a Gamba 3rd an AYA

----------


## john m

Hendrik470
Here are some.

----------


## madds

16 gauge Army&Navy. 1865 I gather.

----------


## Ground Control

Bloody hell Ron , I'm going to have to be careful about what I say about you now you have joined up here .
Nice gun by the way .

Ken

----------


## R93

Is that you, my camera wielding, delicious red wine swilling and venison gobbling friend?

Welcome.......I think? Ha Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## mikee

> Attachment 7927
> 16 gauge Army&Navy. 1865 I gather.


Now that is a nice shotgun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 7927
> 16 gauge Army&Navy. 1865 I gather.


THAT I REALLY LIKE!!!

----------


## zombie hunter

A bit of an overkill on rabbits but fun none the less!

----------


## Dundee

> A bit of an overkill on rabbits but fun none the less!Attachment 7955


Tell us more Zombie Hunter it looks cool.

----------


## zombie hunter

> Tell us more Zombie Hunter it looks cool.


Its a saiga-12 but she's had the work over by R&R Targets in the states. Optics are Trijicon RMR 9moa dot site. She's got a disgusting appetite for a 12 gauge and will empty a 12 round mag in just under 2 seconds.  :XD:

----------


## Dundee

> Its a saiga-12 but she's had the work over by R&R Targets in the states. Optics are Trijicon RMR 9moa dot site. She's got a disgusting appetite for a 12 gauge and will empty a 12 round mag in just under 2 seconds.


AWSOME with a A for awsome :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Its a saiga-12 but she's had the work over by R&R Targets in the states. Optics are Trijicon RMR 9moa dot site. She's got a disgusting appetite for a 12 gauge and will empty a 12 round mag in just under 2 seconds.


Damn that would be fun

----------


## ebf

> Damn that would be fun


Not for your shoulder it won't be  :Psmiley: 

Zombie, what is the part in front of the fore-grip ? Rectangular with 2 slots in it ?

----------


## zombie hunter

> Not for your shoulder it won't be 
> 
> Zombie, what is the part in front of the fore-grip ? Rectangular with 2 slots in it ?


That a JP compensator, it stops all that horrible lift and reduces recoil, it makes it a really nice gun to shoot if you know how to hold her!

----------


## Scouser

FARK ZH....thats a serious looking piece of kit right there.....I'm not posting my Mossy 500 pump now, it will look ridiculous!!!!!....but i still love 'her'....arrrrrrrrrrrr!

she's got a 28" ported barrel with full stock for 'going to the shops and back'...and a 20" turkey barrel with pistol grip and folding skeleton stock for '6" high heels, stocking & suspenders saturday night out swilling vodka shots with the boys'!!!!!!!.....yeah, thats what Im talking about baby!!!!!!!.........

----------


## madds

SORRY R93 and Ground Control I've just found this site. It seems pretty good actually, no crap or snide comments like some other sites. A joy to read.
I'll try and photograph the Perazzi and Browning Sweet 16, I need to for insurance anyway, so will post them soonishhhhhhhh.
Good to see what other guys are using and to see and what they shoot.

----------


## Toby

Here you go, Gun city 870 and stoeger P350. Love the stoeger.

----------


## Spudattack

> Here you go, Gun city 870 and stoeger P350. Love the stoeger. 
> 
> Attachment 7980


Toby, you are not supposed to play with your toys in the mud! :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Shotguns are made to be used!

----------


## Rushy

> Shotguns are made to be used!


Yes they are Toby but having a clean shotgun isn't a crime so you can clean them

----------


## Toby

I do Rushy, I pulled them to bits before I came back here and gave them a really good clean I will do it again before I leave and start tuning duck calls.

----------


## Gemini

Madds.  That is pure sex.

----------


## PerazziSC3



----------


## Scouser

Perazzi, what is that mate, its a work of art, i'd be scared to drop it!!!!!!!

----------


## kiwijames

> Perazzi, what is that mate, its a work of art, i'd be scared to drop it!!!!!!!


At a guess I'd say it was a Perazzi!

----------


## Scouser

> At a guess I'd say it was a Perazzi!


DOH.......blonde moment.....

----------


## PerazziSC3

haha yep, perazzi SC3. It has actually had a hard life, been dropped in a creek (not by me) so has a brand new stock and forend thanks to insurance haha

----------


## kotuku

a right sexxxxy wae beastie tis an all laddie!

----------


## Maca49

My William Evans from purby 12 gauge years manufacture 1904

----------


## Toby

Do you use it?

----------


## Maca49

Geez your fast Toby, first photos Ives uploaded what a hassle must come easier with use :Yuush: Shooting black powder with it on clays using brass cartridges I load myself. Its a nice gun

----------


## Rushy

That is a nice looking gun Maca49

----------

